# **all of a sudden-Waking at 3am



## Lewijen (Jul 14, 2021)

Hello,
Some advice need please.
Our now 8 month old is waking at 3am - crying the house down.
We have tried everything E.g. not giving in and letting him cry, taking him right to the toilet and back to his cage etc 
Most morning I now let him out of the cage, I go sleep in the spare room and he jumps in the bed also - but he’s very restless. 
He has his two 45 mins walks (recommended due to him being young) and he has lots of training. 
*Cage trained since day 1.
*Always slept through the night. 
*Woken up early for2 weeks ish now. 
*Food @ 6.30am & 8.30pm
*Orijen puppy food - dry. 
*2 walks a day
*Plenty of mental training.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated to get our boy back on track as it’s starting to effect my partner and I.
My partner wants to send him to an all day dog centre to hopefully make him exhausted but I have heard horror stories and he needs to sleep for 18 hours a day.
Keep me posted everyone x


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

18 hours of sleep per day sounds a bit much for an 8 month old. He's of the age where he should be able to self regulate his nap times. Is at least one of the 2 walks off-leash where he can let'r rip?


----------



## Sophie01 (12 mo ago)

My 6 month female has never slept that long! Sophie naps mid morning and afternoon for about 90 min. max. Then she would sleep after dinner the rest of the night (if we let her) so we get her up and take her outside two times and we also give her a Yak Chew at 8pm and let her chew that for 1 hour. That keeps her up! I go to bed at 10. She sleeps with me all night and never wakes. But if we let her sleep after dinner the whole evening she would be up in the middle of the night ready to go!! We also use Haddie Larlam daycare 1/2 days occasionally. They're great and she loves it! And she's exhausted when she gets home!


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

OP, how are things going? One post with issues and a few conversations with advice, then its crickets? Would be nice to have a "conversation" if you decided to start one!


----------

